# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  moriablanda

## moriablanda

Старый черный ворон тяжело опустился на ветку дерева, стоявшего на самом краю жизни. Он огляделся и увидел человека, который все не решался сделать последний шаг. Ворон решил обратиться к нему:
- Ну что, не можешь?
- Не могу...
- Понимаю..Что случилось-то?
 - Да вроде ничего особенного..Утром зазвонил будильник. Я встал, а тело осталось лежать. Долго я смотрел на него и не мог поверить, что так себя запустил. Самому аж противно..Огляделся, стало страшно, что в такой дыре живу. В ужасе я выбежал на улицу и сам не понял, как оказался на работе. Там я увидел картонных людей, которые сзади подкрадывались друг к другу с ножницами и никто из них не обратил внимания на мое пустующее кресло. Я захотел убежать оттуда и оказался здесь.

- Нда...Когда-то я тоже тут стоял и, знаешь, сделал этот последний шаг. Я ощутил свободу полета, испытал гордость за то, что хватило сил сделать это. Казалось, что все проблемы решены и сейчас просто все закончится. Но в последний момент у меня выросли два огромных черных крыла, на которых я первый раз и взлетел на это дерево. Понимаешь, меня здесь ждет вечность, а ты еще можешь все исправить. Каждый человек сам строит свою жизнь и создает общество вокруг себя именно то, в котором он будет кому-то дорог. Посмотри, здесь миллионы таких как ты и среди них вполне можно найти себе друзей, с которыми ты сможешь построить себе такую жизнь, которую хочешь. А вот у меня уже этого никогда не будет. За годы, проведенные на этом дереве, я увидел тысячи сломанных жизней, которые в результате упорных трудов их обладателей из руин превращались шедевры. А ведь я построил и свой...вот только он в мечтах, а ты еще можешь вернуться и воплотить свой шедевр в жизнь.

----------


## moriablanda

Каждый вечер, в одно и то же время во двор входил странный человек. Никто не знал его имени и никогда с ним не общался, но легенды о нем ходили среди всех обитателей этого  двора. Многие говорили, что это призрак очень одинокого человека, когда-то жившего в этом доме, поэтому никто не решался к нему подойти и заговорить. Эти люди не знали, что на самом деле их загадочный гость – это вполне живой и реальный человек, который ходил на работу, в свободное время в свое удовольствие занимался  любимым делом, но никогда не брал за свою работу ни копейки денег, имея дырку в кармане и пустой желудок. Также он имел тысячи друзей, которые появлялись, когда он был им нужен, но никогда не брали трубки, когда они были нужны ему. В какой-то момент  он прекратил  звонить друзьям, он стал каждый день в определенное время приходить в этот двор и кормить хлебом птиц. Только стоило ему сесть на скамейку, тут же, словно со всего Петербурга, слеталось невероятное число голубей, которые, пытаясь выхватить себе крошку хлеба, нередко клевали и самого кормильца. Когда голуби улетали, человек оставался наедине с белыми и холодными звездами. С ними он часами делился своей болью. Выглянув ночью в окно, всегда можно было увидеть его фигуру, сидящую на скамейке и обращенную к звездам, но утром скамейка всегда была пуста.

В эту ночь он рассказывал звездам о своем плюшевом мишке из далекого детства. Он говорил, что этот медведь, возможно, был ему самым верным и преданным другом и научил его  чистой и искренней любви. Этот мишка плавал в мокрой  детской кроватке, впитал в себя слюни и сопли, а иногда и слезы своего маленького друга. Малыш сам зашивал медвежонка, когда не смог уберечь его от зубов соседской собаки. Но мишка продолжал любить эту малютку только за то, что он есть и рядом в трудную минуту.

Выслушав рассказ этого человека, одна звезда обратилась к нему:
- Мой друг, завтра, в это же время я должна упасть, но я очень хочу исполнить самое большое желание в твоей жизни. Загадай его, пожалуйста, когда я буду падать, а я сделаю все возможное, чтобы оно сбылось.

На следующий день звезда упала, а человек загадал желание. Утром обитатели двора заметили, что на скамейке что-то есть. Они подошли ближе и увидели плюшевую игрушку. Из толпы вышел ребенок лет четырех,  взял ее в руки, обнял и пошел с ней домой.

----------


## moriablanda

Раннее весеннее утро. Еще вчера по асфальту бегали ручейки и с крыш капали сосульки, а сегодня всю эту красоту схватил легкий морозец. Я лежу в своей кровати с температурой 38.8, между окон зудит муха, а откуда-то с нижних этажей раздается "Концерт для оркестра" Беллы Бартока...Вообще странно, что в кровати, я давно ее не разбирала, а частенько сплю в кресле или на полу, где придется. Поднять свои кости не хватает силы воли и, успокоившись тем, что сегодня воскресенье и в такую рань пробок нет, разрешаю себе еще чуть-чуть поваляться. 

Вставать все равно придется, потому что сегодня на две основные работы и вечером спектакль. Если взять больничный, то на спектакль все равно идти надо, ведь если я откажусь, то звать меня больше не будут, а если я приду только на него, то лучшие друзья обязательно настучат об этом на работе. Вот и получается альтернатива - сдохнуть с голоду в своей кровати или в каком-нибудь действии на вечерней постановке. 

Сделав над собой усилие, я заставляю себя встать. Нужно красиво одеться, сделать прическу и макияж и, заправив организм топливом с таблетками, я должна в хорошем настроении отправиться на работу,потому что все мои проблемы - это только мои проблемы, а  у каждого человека их вагон своих и я не имею права привязывать кому-то еще и тележку. Мой приход на работу замечают все, потому что нарушается библиотечная тишина, улыбаясь и сверкая глазами, я всех поздравляю с сегодняшним марта, язвительно флиртуя отвечу на карикатурные ухаживания старого контрабасиста, над чем все вместе посмеемся...но если я этого всего не сделаю, то коллеги вынесут мне мозг, пытаясь узнать что у меня случилось и почему я до потолка не прыгаю. А чтобы это сделать, мне нужно перед выходом из дома взглянуть на быстрый и безболезненный способ это все прекратить и врубить в наушники на полную мощность тему нашествия из "Ленинградской симфонии" Шостаковича, причем силы дает именно  тема сопротивления русского народа и кульминация, которую я прокручиваю кнопкой перемотки бесчисленное количество раз.

Эта музыка наводит меня на мысли о том, что все наши жизненные трудности - это некий кусок необработанного камня, который видит скульптор перед началом работы. Он знает что хочет получить и что для этого он должен сделать и, приложив собственные усилия, он получает необычайной красоты скульптуру. Так и жизнь нам подбрасывает такие вот камушки, а обрабатывая их и составляя из них законченный ансамбль, мы строим свою жизнь.

Спектакль длился невозможно долго. Он весь в тумане, помню лишь как рывками словно приходила в сознание и в этот же момент на доли секунды теряла управление смычком, появлялось понимание того, что я на концерте перед полным залом, а в антрактах блевала в туалете. Когда спектакль закончился, я не стала перед всеми играть себя, а ушла в дальний угол театра к автомату с кофе. Я там просидела очень долго, но потом взяла себя в руки и поплелась к метро. Выходила на каждой станции, а когда добралась до нужной и вышла на остановку ждать трамвай, то поняла сколько сейчас времени, людей вокруг нет и домой уже ничего не поедет. Я села на остановке просто дождаться утра или чего-нибудь. Через некоторое время приехал страшный допотопный трамвай и открыл передо мной свои двери. Я даже не посмотрела на номер, просто я так была ему рада, что села не задумываясь. Мне показалось, что он тоже обрадовался тому, что оказался кому-то нужным. Трамвай стал разгоняться, но вскоре я заметила, что в нем нет никого, а он несется с огромной скоростью. Я не узнавала местность где мы едем, а на вопрос "куда", мне совершенно естественно пришел ответ - в ад. От этой мысли я расслабилась и мне стало так тепло и спокойно, что я включила в наушники финал первого действия "Жизели".

Трамвай несся в невероятной скоростью и вез меня в ад, а в плеере бушевали последние туттийные пассажи финала. На последнем тремоло литавр он остановился, а на финальных трех аккордах, на которых обычно опускается занавес, я увидела куда он меня привез..

Мы приехали домой...к Мухе!...

----------


## moriablanda

Многое мое уже разорвано на части и бродит по интернету. Но я не собираюсь орать про авторские права и т.д. Если это кому-т о нужно, значит написано не зря.

----------


## moriablanda

Многое мое уже разорвано на части и бродит по интернету. Но я не собираюсь орать про авторские права и т.д. Если это кому-то нужно, значит написано не зря.

http://www.proza.ru/2011/03/22/76
можете еще ходить смотреть

----------


## moriablanda

Дэвид Генри потерял левую руку в автомобильной катастрофе. Несмотря на свою немощь, он решил брать уроки у старого японского тренера. Дэвид делал большие успехи, но не мог понять, почему его учитель за три месяца тренировок научил его всего одному движению. тогда он объяснил:" Это единственное движение,которому я тебя буду учить, Дэвид, потому что это единственное движение,которое тебе когда - либо пригодится в жизни." 
Несколько месяцев спустя Дэвид принял участие в первых своих соревнованиях,где он искусно использовал это единственное известное ему движение, выиграв таким образом первые три боя. пораженный таким успехом, Дэвид с удивлением для себя вышел в финал. В этот раз уже Дэвида затмили - его соперние был больше, сильнее и опытнее его. Но как только соперник допустил ошибку, Дэвид использовал то самое единственное движение и победил в соревновании. Позднее учитель объяснил Дэвиду, почему ему удалось одержать победу : " Ты победил по двум причинам : Во - первых, ты постиг один из самых сложный ударов дзюдо. А во-вторых ,единственная известная защита от этого приема - это если бы твой соперник схватил тебя за левую руку". 
Так слабость Дэвида стала его сильной стороной.

Делайте то, что можете, теми средствами, которые у вас есть, там где вы сейчас находитесь.

Не позволяйте тому, что вы не умеете, мешать тому, что Вы умеете. 
Джон Вуден

Используйте те таланты, которые у Вас есть. В лесах было бы тихо, если бы пели только те птицы, у которых это лучше всего получается.

Мы далеки от искусства, просто делаем все настолько хорошо, насколько только можем. 
Английская пословица.


У каждого человека безусловно есть свои слабости, их не лишины были даже величайшие исторические деятели, которые в итоге их сгубили. Но пока они жили, они пробуждали в людях надежду, создавали свои шедевры, двигали массы и даже меняли весь ход мировой истории. Конечно мы можем бояться того, чего мы не умеем, мы можем всю свою жизнь посвятить искоренению своих недостатков..но если мы действительно хотим прожить эту жизнь не зря, быть дествительно значимым и полезным для этого мира, лучше сосредоточиться не на своих недостатках, а на сильных сторонах. Найдите у себя талант, страсть к чему-то, найдите свою судьбу и следуйте по этой дороге. Ведь каждому из нас изначально дается особый дар - какая-то редкая сила или талант - и наша задача заключается в том, чтобы обнаружить его и всячески развивать. Поэтому не нужно сидеть и рыдать над тем, что у вас не получается, ведь вы тогда не успеете сделать то, что действительно хорошо у вас получается. Реактивный самолет не может постричь газон, но он может летать на дальние расстояния. не переживайте сильно из-за того, что вы не умеете, просто делйте то, что у вас хорошо получается, так, как будто никто, кроме вас, этого сделать больше не может. Не учите самолет стричь газон, развивайте его скорость и применяйте ее по назначению.
8 февраля 2011 в 11:44|

----------


## moriablanda

Я хочу записать свою сегодняшнюю маленькую радость. 
Психологи рекомендуют трудным подросткам, суицидентам или просто людям, которые запутались в себе писать стихи или элементарные рассказы. Неважно как, главное изложить свои мысли, выплеснуть их куда-нибудь, желательно от третьего лица, чтобы со всех сторон взглянуть на ситуацию. Мне проще писать от своего имени, хотя когда действительно нож проходит по сердцу, я складываюсь в образ игрушки и пишу от третьего образно. Это очень помогает. Пока пишешь - поплачешь, подумаешь и выплеснешь это все на экран. Но потом утром начинаешь это перечитывать и оно уже не гложет где-то внутри, а как просто что-то, разделяет эти чувства, вбирает в себя всю боль и возникает чувство, что она больше не моя, она ушла и ее больше нет.

Еще Проза меня приучила раза два в неделю целенаправленно садиться и что-то писать,что-то из недр выдергивать, что напоминает по ощущениям колючего ежа, который причиняет боль при каждом движении. Но очень страшное я не могу писать сюда, если люди этого не знают, то пусть и не знают, их тоже нужно учитывать и нельзя их травмировать. Поэтому я нашла для себя способ все же вытаскивать это все из себя. 

Сегодня после работы я зашла в канцелярский магазин. Посмотрела сколько денег в кармане и подумала, что даже на самую дорогую тетрадь их хватит. Я решила выбрать просто красивую тетрадку, которая будет мне нравиться, на которую будет приятно смотреть и я буду хотеть брать ее в руки. Просто, чтобы доставляла мне радость и пусть она стоит сколько угодно. Ну сколько может стоить просто тетрадь с красивой обложкой? Я ее выбрала. Подержала ее в руках и почему-то мне захотелось, чтобы у меня было две тетради. В одной я буду писать просто всю гадость, от которой хочется отмыть свою душу, а в другой я буду прикладывать усилия, чтобы что-то писать именно важное. т.е. убирать из себя то, что гложет, а на освободившееся место ставить кирпичик. Только этот кирпичик будет очень ценным, это будет вывод какой-то очень важный, который поможет мне в жизни. Он должен быть сильным, логичным и экологичным. Для этих целей я решила посмотреть еще какую-нибудь тетрадь, которая тоже будет мне приятна и в которой я буду хотеть работать. И такую тетрадку я тоже нашла в этом магазине.

Просматривая тетрадки, я почувствовала на себе чей-то взгляд.  Я обернулась и увидела песика, похожего на "Бетховена" из американского фильма. Я не знаю как эта порода называется. Он смотрел на меня очень грустными глазами, которые нарисованы как живые, а над ним я увидела надпись "Ищу друга...".Я захотела с ним дружить, поэтому взяла блокнотик с полки и пошла к кассе. 

теперь у меня есть настоящий друг,который будет искренне меня любить, а я буду стараться писать ему в блокнотик добрые слова и я верю, что когда-нибудь он уберет буквы со своей обложки, а глазки у него будут добрыми и игривыми бусинками на мордочке песика, у которого есть настоящий друг.
http://www.proza.ru/2011/04/23/955

----------


## Гражданин

Довольно занимательные рассказы у тебя выходят. Неплохо получается,однако.
Согласен, писать рассказы,  или стихи, или хотя бы вести свой блог весьма полезное дело. 
Развивает способность думать и рассуждать. И возможно со временем найдутся читатели.

Я все никак не осилю написать свою тему, о моей жизни и проблемам, хотя не первый год на форуме. Хотя стоит отметить,что длительное время меня здесь не было...

----------

